# This will shut up passangers who wants to stuff 5 people in your car everytime



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

This is what I say and it works everytime:

"Sure, no problem. I just need a $1000 cash deposit for you to cover the potential ticket I may get when a cop see's 5 people leaving my 4 seat car. I will refund you the $1000 when we arrive at the final destination and I didn't get a ticket"


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Good for you! I can't help but feel like those groups are trying to take advantage. Getting a ride in uberX when they should really be riding in XL or SUV and paying more for it.


----------



## Pete (Nov 5, 2014)

I had my first 5 ride the other day , my 2nd night .. it won't happen again.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Overloading your car, really is just silly. Such a large risk, for $6 to 12 fare, average!


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Instyle said:


> Overloading your car, really is just silly. Such a large risk, for $6 to 12 fare, average!


Exactly, if they refuse to ride because I won't stuff 5 of them in my car, it's not like I'll be missing that $3 with no tip that I won't get now to take those drunks 10 blocks down to another bar for a min fare ride.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I also sometimes use the line, it's illegal. I can lose my license and be fined $1,000 and I can't let that happen. Sorry. If the remainders take the ride they'll nail you on rating every time though and that's really the issue for drivers. You're screwed for providing service and pax service is screwed if you don't. The latter is the approach I'm going with from now on.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> This is what I say and it works everytime:
> 
> "Sure, no problem. I just need a $1000 cash deposit for you to cover the potential ticket I may get when a cop see's 5 people leaving my 4 seat car. I will refund you the $1000 when we arrive at the final destination and I didn't get a ticket"


Rides like these are usually young college kids. Right or wrong?


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

flashgordonnc said:


> Rides like these are usually young college kids. Right or wrong?


And mostly female?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Good for you! I can't help but feel like those groups are trying to take advantage. Getting a ride in uberX when they should really be riding in XL or SUV and paying more for it.


Hello Happy CSR! if a rider is reported trying this (or any illegal) behaviour in a Uber car is it recorded on their account profile somehow?

Would a first time report get the rider a email sent to them asking them not to repeat that behaviour again or does it take a number of incidents?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Hello Happy CSR! if a rider is reported trying this (or any illegal) behaviour in a Uber car is it recorded on their account profile somehow?
> 
> Would a first time report get the rider a email sent to them asking them not to repeat that behaviour again or does it take a number of incidents?


If it's illegal behavior, they do get a warning at the very least. If they've pulled this kind of stuff before (it's noted on their account) then they may get banned. If it's their first infraction, shall we say, but it's severe enough they'll get banned right away. It's going to depend on the situation, there aren't any hard and fast rules.

One interesting case is a rider who wrote in complaining about the fact that the app wants him to rate each ride and said he was going to rate every ride one star in protest. He got a very strongly worded email from a manager threatening a ban if they did do that. That manager kept an eye on him after that to make sure he was behaving himself.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> If it's illegal behavior, they do get a warning at the very least. If they've pulled this kind of stuff before (it's noted on their account) then they may get banned. If it's their first infraction, shall we say, but it's severe enough they'll get banned right away. It's going to depend on the situation, there aren't any hard and fast rules.
> 
> One interesting case is a rider who wrote in complaining about the fact that the app wants him to rate each ride and said he was going to rate every ride one star in protest. He got a very strongly worded email from a manager threatening a ban if they did do that. That manager kept an eye on him after that to make sure he was behaving himself.


Wow! That's heartening to hear a manager was actively watching out for a ****** who wished to skew the rating system to serve some strange agenda.

I heard that ANY 1 star from a rider automatically gets questions asked as to what happened is that correct?

What if he had just kept his mouth shut and 2 starred every driver, would any flags have popped up that would get the manager's attention?

Thanks for your time here on the forum!


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Wow! That's heartening to hear a manager was actively watching out for a ****** who wished to skew the rating system to serve some strange agenda.
> 
> I heard that ANY 1 star from a rider automatically gets questions asked as to what happened is that correct?
> 
> ...


It doesn't happen on every ride but it's kind of nice when the system shoots out an email to ask why they rated low.

If he hadn't announced his intentions, we probably would have noticed it when he sent in an email to support and we looked at his account. Then whoever found it would first show fellow CSRs who would go wtf you ****** and then it would go to a manager so they can look into it. It's very rare for a rider to give low ratings on EVERY ride so nothing but two stars would be very suspicious.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Wow! That's heartening to hear a manager was actively watching out for a ****** who wished to skew the rating system to serve some strange agenda.
> 
> I heard that ANY 1 star from a rider automatically gets questions asked as to what happened is that correct?
> 
> ...





Sydney Uber said:


> Wow! That's heartening to hear a manager was actively watching out for a ****** who wished to skew the rating system to serve some strange agenda.
> 
> I heard that ANY 1 star from a rider automatically gets questions asked as to what happened is that correct?
> 
> ...


As an independent contractor it is your responsibility to decline more than the legal limit of passengers, not Ubers.
One star ratings on a driver are always followed up on, you just may never hear about it, depending on the situation.
I have more than once attached notes to a rating, or just plain sent a text "immediately" after the trip to pre-empt any problem from a PAX dissing me. (Hint: Write like you would want to be written to.)
Contrary to many beliefs by the many comments in all of these forums, UBER is "not" stupid.
To a degree I am perhaps fortunate to be in a polite southern region, and most importantly one with a decent base and mileage rate.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

QUOTE="flashgordonnc, post: 262735, member: 3734"]As an independent contractor it is your responsibility to decline more than the legal limit of passengers, not Ubers.
One star ratings on a driver are always followed up on, you just may never hear about it, depending on the situation.
I have more than once attached notes to a rating, or just plain sent a text "immediately" after the trip to pre-empt any problem from a PAX dissing me. (Hint: Write like you would want to be written to.)
Contrary to many beliefs by the many comments in all of these forums, UBER is "not" stupid.
To a degree I am perhaps fortunate to be in a polite southern region, and most importantly one with a decent base and mileage rate.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for your input Flash.

Most drivers know that carrying more folk than the number of available seatbelts is illegal. As ICs and if UBER'S Partners Agreement is read, its clear that any transport/traffic breach is the driver's responsibility.

What I was asking about is UBER'S willingness to try and modify Riders unwanted behaviour when reported by a driver.

It happens in an instant, like it did to me on Saturday night. I accepted a SUV booking, called to verify address was asked by the rider how many people I could carry and told her 6 passengers. Got there and started opening doors and deploying the 3rd row in the Q7, stepped back to open the front door, I then began observing how little fabric these girls were wearing on a cold rainy night. Focused again and noticed a 3rd little lady's bottom trying to squeeze into the 3rd row.

"No! Sorry you can't go in there". I said
No change to her intentions
No!
"No! Please get out."

Her little bottom finally backs out. Then she comes to full height looks down at me and says;
"oh I heard you the first time! why did you have to repeat it so rudely, were you trying to spawn me"?

What the hell does that mean? Isn't that what fish do when they're milting all over roe?

But young Princesses always have attitude when told they cant have something. And in situations like these it is good to know that Uber as the facilitator of the ride takes an interest and helps in modifying unwanted behaviour.

Don't you think?


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

If this situation arises ( where customers want to overload) there's no happy result for you, the driver. Damned if you do/don't.

Solution:

Do not speak.
Lock doors to keep the customers out.
Cancel trip. Log out.
Drive away from the area. Log in.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> Exactly, if they refuse to ride because I won't stuff 5 of them in my car, it's not like I'll be missing that $3 with no tip that I won't get now to take those drunks 10 blocks down to another bar for a min fare ride.


cancel the trip and tell them to order an XL or an SUV, that way they cant rate you.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> This is what I say and it works everytime:
> 
> "Sure, no problem. I just need a $1000 cash deposit for you to cover the potential ticket I may get when a cop see's 5 people leaving my 4 seat car. I will refund you the $1000 when we arrive at the final destination and I didn't get a ticket"


A 'no' and simply driving away also accomplishes the same thing.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

UberDC said:


> A 'no' and simply driving away also accomplishes the same thing.


True, but it drives home no point and they will do it again.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

I make it even simpler.
I put my hand up and count out loud on my fingers how many seat belts i have; "4 seat belts, 5 passengers, order a bigger vehicle!"

$1,000 or not, i dont need a ticket on my record.


----------



## UberRules? (Jul 10, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> If it's illegal behavior, they do get a warning at the very least. If they've pulled this kind of stuff before (it's noted on their account) then they may get banned. If it's their first infraction, shall we say, but it's severe enough they'll get banned right away. It's going to depend on the situation, there aren't any hard and fast rules.
> 
> One interesting case is a rider who wrote in complaining about the fact that the app wants him to rate each ride and said he was going to rate every ride one star in protest. He got a very strongly worded email from a manager threatening a ban if they did do that. That manager kept an eye on him after that to make sure he was behaving himself.


----------



## UberRules? (Jul 10, 2015)

Manager? Does Uber have managers? I only been in contact with Uber Support Specialist. Who apparently are not supervised directly, but are "rated" yes or no for solving a problem with comment. Please, also please tell me how this manager informed you this complaint by the rider and the action he took. Gee, I wish I could find a manager to talk to. Your point about not accepting and letting Uber know that there were more than 4 passengers is right.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> This is what I say and it works everytime:
> 
> "Sure, no problem. I just need a $1000 cash deposit for you to cover the potential ticket I may get when a cop see's 5 people leaving my 4 seat car. I will refund you the $1000 when we arrive at the final destination and I didn't get a ticket"


Better add a release form with a statement from each passenger ON CAMERA, in the event of an accident.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

UberRules? said:


> Manager? Does Uber have managers? I only been in contact with Uber Support Specialist. Who apparently are not supervised directly, but are "rated" yes or no for solving a problem with comment. Please, also please tell me how this manager informed you this complaint by the rider and the action he took. Gee, I wish I could find a manager to talk to. Your point about not accepting and letting Uber know that there were more than 4 passengers is right.


If CSRs were unsupervised, it wouldn't be pretty. We can contact them via an instant messenger program or email if we have questions or need them to look at something. Basically we send a manager the ticket through an instant message, then once they're finished dealing with the rider we can go back and see the response.


----------



## UberRules? (Jul 10, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> If CSRs were unsupervised, it wouldn't be pretty. We can contact them via an instant messenger program or email if we have questions or need them to look at something. Basically we send a manager the ticket through an instant message, then once they're finished dealing with the rider we can go back and see the response.


----------



## ironUberman (Jul 8, 2015)

I constantly accept X rides and there are more than four customers. My Van shows up as both on the map and groups always try to scam me by requesting X when they should have requested XL. I simply email after and they adjust the fare. I'm sure I'm rated negatively once the customer realizes this shit was caught after the fact.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

ironUberman said:


> I constantly accept X rides and there are more than four customers. My Van shows up as both on the map and groups always try to scam me by requesting X when they should have requested XL. I simply email after and they adjust the fare. I'm sure I'm rated negatively once the customer realizes this shit was caught after the fact.


Good for you. Cheap ass pax who are prepared to put us at risk just so they can save a few dollars. It's like buying a six pack in a store and trying to sneak a seventh can for free.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

ironUberman said:


> I constantly accept X rides and there are more than four customers. My Van shows up as both on the map and groups always try to scam me by requesting X when they should have requested XL. I simply email after and they adjust the fare. I'm sure I'm rated negatively once the customer realizes this shit was caught after the fact.


In my experience, they usually don't think of that. A few do ask us to adjust the rating but it's by no means a majority.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Drive away and cancel. Don't waste your time telling them why. If you only take a few of them and make the rest wait for another X, be prepared to have your ratings hit. Also understand that you are driving assholes around who don't respect you or your car. If you are that desperate for money then it may be time to re-evaluate your life.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

stuber said:


> If this situation arises ( where customers want to overload) there's no happy result for you, the driver. Damned if you do/don't.
> 
> Solution:
> 
> ...


Common sense answer from stuber. Ever notice how the well known members / Uber veterans always seem to post the best advise and solutions regarding asshole passengers and insane situations? I'm always amused when a newbie criticizes us for "being negative."


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> If it's illegal behavior, they do get a warning at the very least. If they've pulled this kind of stuff before (it's noted on their account) then they may get banned. If it's their first infraction, shall we say, but it's severe enough they'll get banned right away. It's going to depend on the situation, there aren't any hard and fast rules.
> 
> One interesting case is a rider who wrote in complaining about the fact that the app wants him to rate each ride and said he was going to rate every ride one star in protest. He got a very strongly worded email from a manager threatening a ban if they did do that. That manager kept an eye on him after that to make sure he was behaving himself.


Dear Happy
Sorry to have to disagree. (Your quote: "If it's illegal behavior, they do get a warning at the very least.")
If it is illegal behavior no warning is required.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

flashgordonnc said:


> Dear Happy
> Sorry to have to disagree. (Your quote: "If it's illegal behavior, they do get a warning at the very least.")
> If it is illegal behavior no warning is required.


Perhaps they should be banned but it's entirely up to management.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

flashgordonnc said:


> Rides like these are usually young college kids. Right or wrong?


I have as many adults at parties/reunions/hotels etc. as I've had college kids looking to overload the car... they usually know nothing about UberXL (and the time to learn about it is NOT after an UberX has turned down the trip - so they're never happy about it).

Would it be THAT difficult for Uber to program the system so that
when the pax requests a car, it then asks, 'how many riders?" -
and bumps the request out if it's more than 4 with a pop-up that says
*"Please request an UberXL or SUV to accommodate all riders"* ???

Seriously - if Uber is all about the rider experience,
why are they setting riders up for delays and disappointment?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> Good for you! I can't help but feel like those groups are trying to take advantage. Getting a ride in uberX when they should really be riding in XL or SUV and paying more for it.


Not in my experience. The overwhelming number of over-load requests I get simply have no clue about how to use the system.
*SHAME ON UBER.*

Uber goes overboard in making sure that drivers know about acceptance rates, cancellation policies, driver ratings...
but does next to nothing to educate riders.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Not in my experience. The overwhelming number of over-load requests I get simply have no clue about how to use the system.
> *SHAME ON UBER.*
> 
> Uber goes overboard in making sure that drivers know about acceptance rates, cancellation policies, driver ratings...
> but does next to nothing to educate riders.


Vehicle capacity for each option is shown in the app and on the website. I will say I wish they would education riders on what will happen if they request a 4 passenger service, get an suv, and pile in more than four. They never know the upcharge is coming and we just have to say nope, sorry, the charge stands.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Happened again tonight. College boy... requests SELECT - I drive 15 minutes to pick-up and he comes out with (an unopened bottle of Champagne in hand) and starts eyeing the back seat of my car. I ask him how many people we're going to be driving and he answers "oh, we'll fill up the car". I ask again, "I can only take four passengers in this car, how many riders do you have" - and he starts swearing at me and walking away. I cancelled the ride (as 'Ride Requested Cancel"). In this case, I'm happy to take the $7.50 net for the cancellation instead of the hassle I know the ride would have been . Five minutes later I get a ping, immediately 'accept' and then see it's to the same address - this time for an X... and from a different pax. I canceled and went offline for a few minutes... let someone else deal with them.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> Good for you! I can't help but feel like those groups are trying to take advantage. Getting a ride in uberX when they should really be riding in XL or SUV and paying more for it.


Not sure if I ever put this to this site but I once took 5 passengers because the surge was about 3.1x . I waited a week hoping they had already rated me and then I emailed Uber to let them know that they stuffed 5 people in my car. This way, they get charged for the 5 passengers and I am hoping they took another Uber ride so they had to rate me before finding out their ride cost them another $30 bucks.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

OCBob said:


> Not sure if I ever put this to this site but I once took 5 passengers because the surge was about 3.1x . I waited a week hoping they had already rated me and then I emailed Uber to let them know that they stuffed 5 people in my car. This way, they get charged for the 5 passengers and I am hoping they took another Uber ride so they had to rate me before finding out their ride cost them another $30 bucks.


That may not rescue your rating. If a rider wants to change the rating they gave, we can do it for them. At any point after the ride.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> That may not rescue your rating. If a rider wants to change the rating they gave, we can do it for them. At any point after the ride.


Then it doesn't do a damn a difference and best not to give Uber more money? It would seem logical that if the driver doesn't get any cut of the extra money that Uber makes then it would seem reasonable that the rider cannot rate the ride or change the rating.


----------



## adamkim83 (Jul 6, 2015)

this happens ALL the time when i drive for plus. it just happened today. pulled up and the guy was like oh i thought i ordered an SUV. had to explain to him he needs to get an XL.


----------



## cfluser (Jun 15, 2015)

I drive X and have 6 seat belts total. So I have had many 5 passenger rides. Sadly though Brevard doesn't have XL or whatever, and even if it did 5 passengers does not make an XL trip, isn't min 6 passengers?


----------



## ironUberman (Jul 8, 2015)

PlatypusMuerte said:


> I drive X and have 6 seat belts total. So I have had many 5 passenger rides. Sadly though Brevard doesn't have XL or whatever, and even if it did 5 passengers does not make an XL trip, isn't min 6 passengers?


No, anything more than four is considered XL.


----------



## cfluser (Jun 15, 2015)

Curious this is what Uber told me in an email when I asked if I could snag a few as XL since I take 5 often:

"For XL and SUV total seating should be seven(7) one for driver and 6 for passenger."

Either way there seems to be no option for anything other than X in Brevard.


----------



## ironUberman (Jul 8, 2015)

PlatypusMuerte said:


> Curious this is what Uber told me in an email when I asked if I could snag a few as XL since I take 5 often:
> 
> "For XL and SUV total seating should be seven(7) one for driver and 6 for passenger."
> 
> Either way there seems to be no option for anything other than X in Brevard.


What they mean is you have to have that as the maximum for customer expectation purposes. You can't be considered XL if you can only take five pax. You have to be able to take up to six.


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

MKEUber said:


> This is what I say and it works everytime:
> 
> "Sure, no problem. I just need a $1000 cash deposit for you to cover the potential ticket I may get when a cop see's 5 people leaving my 4 seat car. I will refund you the $1000 when we arrive at the final destination and I didn't get a ticket"


this is why uber should charge per pax. They would have to decline over stuffing an uberx, and the driver would not be in this "damned if you do, damned if you dont situation."


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

I usually reject them befote they even get in. But I had some young punks pile in one extra at the last min a few nights ago after I told them several times not to. I decided I just wanted to 1 star the punks more than anything at that point, so I took them a few blocks to drop off and acted like everything was cool. Then I one starred them so they will have a hard time getting another Uber.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

PlatypusMuerte said:


> Curious this is what Uber told me in an email when I asked if I could snag a few as XL since I take 5 often:
> 
> "For XL and SUV total seating should be seven(7) one for driver and 6 for passenger."
> 
> Either way there seems to be no option for anything other than X in Brevard.


What kind of car do you have?


----------

